# Berkshire Encyclopedia Of World History -Free



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

Merry Christmas.

Berkshire Encyclopedia Of World History
2,221 pages, in 5 volumes, 2005 edition.
192MB download

A good addition to your home school research library.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LSGMPIZS


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

comfortablynumb said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> Berkshire Encyclopedia Of World History
> 2,221 pages, in 5 volumes, 2005 edition.
> ...


thanks, cn. I'll check it out.  
cindyc.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi CN, I downloaded this file, but when I try to open it, it says Windows cannot open this file, check for appropriate program. When I click on that box, it brings up several different options, as below.

Windows has the following information about this file type. This page will help you find software needed to open your file. 



File Type: RAR compressed archive file 

File Extension: .rar 

Description: RAR files contain one or more files that have been compressed and packaged into an archive file. 

Software or information available at: 
RARLAB WinRAR 
WinAce 

You may search the following Web site for related software and information: 

Windows Live Search 
You may purchase or download software related to this file type from the following Web site: 

Windows Marketplace 

What should I do here? Thanks!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

you need to download and install "winrar"
http://www.win-rar.com/

hit the blue "download' button.

win rar is a common file archive compression program, and easy to use.

download it, install it and your in business.
then you can click on the file you downloaded and itll pop up a winrar window.
click "exract" and "ok" and it will decompress the 5 books onto whatever directory you told it in the extract window when it popped up.

I use winrar because the uncompressed file size for that thin is over 300 MB, when you archive it, its only 192 or so.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay thanks! That worked great! Sorry, couldn't get back for a while. I learn something new every day, lol. Thanks for the download, it looks very interesting. It's going to take me weeks to read everything in here and on the disk I bought from you...and I'm going to purcase the other two when I get paid again. Thank you so much!


----------

